Ask HN: Should Google acquire Evernote and merge it with their Google Keep? - byaruhaf
======
johnhattan
That'd be nice, as it gets around the limits of both products.

Truth be told, I'm now hooked on OneNote. I have ample free storage without
bandwidth limits, and the client apps are really nice.

~~~
Gustomaximus
What client apps do you use?

I've become a daily user of OneNote over the last 12 months or so but didn't
know there was an active eco-system to add-on.

------
auganov
Just to acquire the users maybe. And perhaps to get some top Evernote people
working for them (if they haven't jumped the ship long ago). The tech itself
seems so bloated. I doubt if there's much on the backend that could be
salvaged? Part-by-part it seems like google is much better at all key features
(search, realtime sync). They might have some interesting OCR+analysis stuff I
guess?

But then again I doubt google wants to throw so many users at a product that's
not ready for prime-time yet. You don't want to throw a large crowd of late
adopters at an early stage product.

------
AznHisoka
There's nothing to merge. The technology really isn't anything proprietary
like a new machine learning classification algorithm. They'll just inherit
lots of freeloaders

------
onedev
I think Evernote is too expensive for it to be worth buying. Sure you get a
bunch of users, but how valuable are those users really? Few are paying.

------
rongladney
Yes, I think from a technical perspective and marketing view it blends with
their strategic business model.

------
pkinsky
Google could afford to offer evernote as a free service, and use it as a
source of labelled data.

------
kleer001
Not a bad idea. Eat up Evernote and send it over to the Docs gland in the
google body.

------
bkerensa
Yes

